# Rear view camera and CarPlay stereo in 2012 Beetle?



## ogetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

Does anyone know how tough it would be to install a new VW CarPlay stereo and the rear view camera in a 2012 Beetle? (2012 is leather/nav/19"/Bi-Xeon/etc)

How about the new option to include a subwoofer in the spare tire chamber?

If so, any idea of the cost estimate?

Thanks!


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Apparently it's too much work and too much money.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...looks-nice&p=89629425&viewfull=1#post89629425


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

ogetsu said:


> Does anyone know how tough it would be to install a new VW CarPlay stereo and the rear view camera in a 2012 Beetle? (2012 is leather/nav/19"/Bi-Xeon/etc)
> 
> How about the new option to include a subwoofer in the spare tire chamber?
> 
> ...


Average CarPlay stereos seem to be in the $600-1500 range depending on which features you need. You will then need a bracket kit, harness (2 diff ones depending on if you have SWC), and an antenna adapter. 

A quality back up will generally cost $100-$300 

A subwoofer setup in the spare tire well may have to be custom built but there may a company that already has something made for it. No brands that I deal with offer anything though. 

These are retail prices as if you went to your local car audio shop. I always recommend this route rather than online so you can have help and support should you need it. Online companies can save you money but don't offer nearly the support as someone you can easily drive to

I love the CarPlay features! It's a really cool program. And most now will also do Android Auto (has to have atleast a 7" screen though). This way if you switch to the Android platform you wouldn't have to get a new stereo

As of the 2015 models, Pioneer had the best product and most features for the money. That is supposed to be changing for 2016 but it will still be a few weeks or up to several months before the new models are in stores. 

Let me know if you have any other questions! Been in the car audio industry quite a while now


----------



## ogetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you both!

I'm really stuck here. I can't seem to find my old car anywhere used online, and there aren't any 2015 or 2016 in the country either. What's going on? Why are R-Line Beetle's order only now?

All I want is the equivalent of my old (2013) beetle back.


----------



## mspieth (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't know about the factory radio, but an aftermarket one is easy enough. 

Kenwood eXcelon DDX6902S 6.2" Multimedia Receiver with CarPlay $649.00
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015WL1L7M?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s01

iDatalink Maestro ADS-MRR Factory Integration Adapter $94.49
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E4W1644?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s02

idataLink HRN-RR-VW1 Maestro Plug and Play ADS-MRR T-Harness $34.98
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SKSEGOK?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00

Metra 40-EU56 Antenna Adapter for European $14.55
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007D6GGZC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s04

Metra95-9011B Double DIN Mount Kit $14.99
http://www.amazon.com/Metra95-9011B...qid=1451917672&sr=8-1&keywords=metra+95-9011b

Pyle PLCM18BC License Plate Mount Rear View Backup Camera $21.42
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0079R2MH6?keywords=backup camera&qid=1451917719&ref_=sr_1_7&sr=8-7

All of this was a christmas present from my wife to my 2013 beetle. I'll let you know how it all worked out once the parts arrive and I get it installed.


----------

